# Good Fertilizer?



## Casi (Dec 10, 2008)

I was told yesterday at the beauty shop that goat "poop" is a good fertilizer. Can anyone verify this? I have horses and I know that the manure needs to set for awhile or it is too "hot". How soon can one apply the goat manure to gardens or plants?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup great for the garden.

I never put the manure right on the plants but I use the soiled hay right away for around the plants and between rows to keep weeds down, works like a charm.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

It's a little known fact that goat pellets have almost no seed in it like bovines and other ruminants do. What goes in gets processed better than any other animal. A co-worker of Gwen's from India comes and gathers all of the sacks of pellets that he can fit in the back of his wife's Lexus :ROFL: on occassion. He is an organic gardener and says that goat manure is the best!!!! And the cydectin that we use to worm with doesn't kill the beneficial insects such as dung beetles and ladybugs!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I calls it "Miracle Goat". And yes it doenst have to cure like horse or chicken manure, which are hot.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yup people actually buy the stuff.  After I get the paddock clean enough from rocks, I'm going to start offering it to other gardeners. The feedbags I have been saving are perfect to dump the poo into.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, those berries grow awesome tomatoes!

And I have repotted a few house plants with that great composted poop that is in their yard, just dug it up , stuck iit in the microwave on high for 5 minutes to kill any weed seeds that may be in there and transplanted my "posies"....it has worked so well that I will be needing a bigger pot very soon for the one.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Great for fertilizer and to make compost. We put it straight into our garden and til it in right before planting and I also mix berries into my potted plants, and sprinkle around all our roses, and other plants in the yard. 

Goat poop is not hot like horse and won't burn anything, it's great stuff.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I advertise all the on Craigs list for Free Goat POOP for the garden. It is great, you get people to come clean your barn for free. It is wonderful. 

I put wheel barrels full of bedding from the winter in the garden all winter long as I clean the barn and in the Spring my DH tills it all in and I tell you we have some of the nicest dirt in the garden. If the rain would stop here for a bit and let the sun dry the soil out a bit we would have a REALLY nice garden, but with all this rain it is floating away.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I did not know this! haha I am so glad I read this thread! I have been putting the old bedding in our compost pile, just because I didn't want it to go to waste, but I had no idea it would be so beneficial :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, it's wonderful fertilizer, people at our church ask for some every year and the guy on the top of the hill, the only other couple that lives on our road always asks for some too, goat and rabbit poop are the only kinds that won't burn the plants you can put directly on the plants and it won't hurt a thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I to agree...... it is a great fertilizer...... :thumbup:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

yes it is! The common bermuda grass in my pens is so thick I can't cut it with my riding mower! I have my neighbors bring their Paint Horsees down to eat the grass down. Now if I could only find an animal that would eat goat weed, then It would be a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*laughs* Goat weed? Isn't that the same thing that is supposed to be an aphrodisiac?


----------



## dannyduprey (Jun 8, 2010)

I expected goat poop to enrich the sand that we loosely call "soil" where I live in southwest Florida. So far it hasn't helped the grass or weeds grow. Also, it stays above the surface and doesn't seem to decay fast.
I'm wondering if our worming program (alternating Safe-guard and ivermectin) has made the poop inhospitable to dung beetles and anything else that would normally break it down.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Danny try composting it,then add it to your soil.Mix it with some grass or wasted hay and keep it moist, turn it once a week until it breaks down.


----------



## aurelas (Apr 9, 2013)

So glad to have found this! I just got my first ever rose bush and wanted to make sure that goat pellets would be good for it. I think y'all have given all the information I needed! Thanks!


----------

